
Poireau: A Sampling Allocation Debugger - Reventlov
https://github.com/backtrace-labs/poireau
======
sild
See also GWP-ASan:
[http://llvm.org/docs/GwpAsan.html](http://llvm.org/docs/GwpAsan.html)

------
cure
Odd name, French for 'leek'. Maybe they were thinking of Poirot?

~~~
jnurmine
It's quite passing. They are looking for leaks ("leeks").

"The libpoireau library intercepts a small fraction of calls to
malloc/calloc/etc., to generate a statistically representative overview of an
application's heap footprint. While the interceptor currently only tracks
long-lived allocations (e.g., leaks) ..."

